# Your favorite costume?



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Over the years, what has been your most favorite costume you've worn? For me more than half the fun of Halloween is creating my costumes. I always try to be as accurate as possible and usually start my research on them months before October.

That being said, last years costume had to be my fave. I did Lara Croft from The Cradle of Life movie. I wore the silver diving suit outfit. I had a custom suit made for me, but I made everything else, which included the thigh holster, belt and back harness. I absolutely loved wearing it!! [8D] 

Nothing's more fun than dressing up as a woman who kicks ass!

"There is no delight the equal of Dread." - Clive Barker


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Hrmmm.. I suppose my Freddy costume. I have been Freddy for the past 5 yeard for Halloween. The costume is completely real too. I got a real sweater, glove, and I DID have a real latex mask application I wore. Since I spent so much time and money on that one, I would have to say the Freddy costume. 

"Oh look, another glorious morning. It makes me SICK!" - Winifred Sanderson








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Sounds scary!

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

The death witch mask my wife uses every halloween.IT has a hinged jaw for movement with speaking,very creepy.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

That sounds really awesome Marskin!! I bet that thing looked cool!

"Oh look, another glorious morning. It makes me SICK!" - Winifred Sanderson








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## Laurie Strode (Sep 28, 2004)

My favorite costume would have to be my bird costume. I worked on it for about 6 months. What took so long was the wings. I fashioned them out of wire and covered them with red cloth. Then glued red and black feathers on them. I also made a mask out of paper mache with a long beak. I wore a simple long black dress. pretty nice effect. 

My second favorite would have to be my golden imp costume. I threw this together in a few days. I wore a gold bathing suit, an orange sheet fashioned as a toga, and my gold horns. This was for my Latin club, passing out candy on campus to neighborhood kids.


----------



## Scream Queen (Aug 10, 2004)

I was a Titanic victim the year the movie came out, and went for REAL authenticity. I was really influenced by the scene where the lifeboat came back to look for survivors and you saw the dead woman in her lifevest holding her baby. 

I found a long navy flowered skirt, an assymetrically ruffle-neck blouse (very immigrant looking), and a pair of short black lace up boots from Goodwill, a plaid shawl from Target, and ribbed black tights. 

Found the cheapest baby doll possible, painted her face light blue and lips purple, and wrapped her in a blanket. 

I did my own face pale blue and my lips deep purple as well. Washed my hair and put in this "wet look" hair gel, then as it dried, I painted salt into the front and sides to look like frost. The crowning touch was a life preserver I bought from a pool supply store and stenciled "HMS Titanic" on. 

Everyone who saw it loved it. 
SQBS

"They're coming to get you, Barbara....."

http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=82


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

What a great costume, sq!!

"There is no delight the equal of Dread." - Clive Barker


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

Mine have been somewhat on the tame side: Before kids, my favorite was when I was an executioner and hubby was a guy in an electric chair...(He HATED wearing it - so I had to tame down after that)...After kids my favorites have been, banana split, strawberry shortcake, fork and spoon and one year we went as a baseball player, umpire, box of popcorn and popcorn seller. I actually had people at the warehouse we were TOT in ask me how much the soda and popcorn was.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

It's almost a tie. Both got lots of attention for different reasons... 2001 I was a vampire - kind of confused the dom & sub roles b/c, let's face it, I'm incredibly tame. I wore a collar AND carried whips. But the rest of the costume rocked! I had a full black ballgown skirt, a black corset and a black and white coat that buttoned in the center and was open at the top and bottom. Even had fangs that fit like appliances. 2002 I went as Mary Sanderson w/ 2 friends who dressed as the other 2 Sanderson sisters. Both times I won part of "best couple" -- first time, with a guy who came as part of a couple (vampire & victim), that was weird -- and the second time, the 3 of us won best couple (there wasn't a group category). 

I have tons of great wench costumes, but the rule at the party was that you couldn't wear garb you'd already worn to faire.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

melissa - I am a HUGE fan of Hocus Pocus and THAT sounded like a totally cool idea!! I had always wanted to dress like a Sanderson sister but I could never get two other friends to go along with it. LOL also that and we all wanted to be Sara. [:I]


"Oh look, another glorious morning. It makes me SICK!" - Winifred Sanderson








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

For me, I guess my favorite costume was kind of a mixture of a demon/vampire/priest. I dressed in all black with leather pants, shirt with priest collar, a Black Preacher style Trenchcoat, Theatrical contacts that were yellow with red trim, my fangs were the shredder style (Double fangs) and I had Taloned Finger Armor. It scared a few people, when they saw me coming

Mr. Mxyztplk

“It’s really hard to want to chase somebody who smells that bad.” –Dib


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

My bro says that I'm gothic (all I ever wear is black _everything_ but that's about as far as it goes) so people just look at me the same on Halloween! lol Seriously, my vampire/warrior costume. I dress all in black, black cape, long black skirt w/slit all the way up, black bra and a see through black shirt, fishnet stockings, and leather knee boots. My ex-husband has a sword that he lets me borrow and I wear lots of chains! I've got some pretty cool jewelry that I wear with it, oh, and of course my fangs!


The sky is black, the wind is dead
I hear your screams in my head
I will twist you, corrupt you, turn your heart black
I am the fear that makes your mouth go slack
What presence am I that can't be seen?
I am the spirit of Halloween!

If ignorance is bliss, you must be ecstatic!


TheHalloweenQn


----------



## Luvin Rupert G. (Sep 26, 2004)

mine was a gum ball. i wore a foam ball (really big) whish i cut in half and cut out my bodiy's shape then i used velcrow to keep it together at the party and i painted it pink. i also had a pink wig and pink nails and tights. that has to be my fave costume


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Mine has to be the one that I now use to escort guests through our House of Horrors. Very distinctive, very elaborate, incredible under Black Light, the host of our Haunt, The Ghost of Elvis.
Six-hun'erd plus sequins, complete with hand-held macrophone and belt-mounted speaker. Thang-ya-vera-much.

Wolfman


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

In the recent past I was thrilled with how my Crow costume came out. It was something thrown together in twenty minutes since I got home very, very late from work that day and had little time to put the costume I had planned on. Otherwise one year I gathered together a bunch of different pieces from halloweens past and put together a costume. Ended up being a long black dress, black boots, and skull mask that had enough give in it for me to insert a small flashlight that lit up the entire mask. It was really cool outside but tended to scare the little ones until I turned off the light then they thought I was ok.

I avoid Atrocity when I can,
but sometimes it seems as if
our paths are destined to cross.


----------



## KILLER CLOWN (Oct 16, 2004)

My Killer Clown costume. You can buy the costume in stores it has an apron with blood. I had the scaryest clown make up and red hair like pennywise from it had. People stared at me then turned their heads when I looked at them and I made kids cry. It's the greatest costume for halloween ever.

"I'm the child of darkness, the eater of worlds." Pennywise the Clown


----------



## GrimExecutioner (Oct 4, 2004)

My favorite costume is the one I've used for two years now, but I've added a few things, like my authentic medieval shackles, a fake skull axe, and Dracula's Severed Head. I have made up a story that goes with my costume.... here it is....

The Grim Executioner,

Once a demon from hell, he served Dracula for thousands of years only to be fed up with continuously following orders from him. One day while Dracula was sleeping in his coffin, the Grim Executioner took an axe, and severed Dracula's head while he was sleeping. He now walks the night searching and severing the heads of anyone who dares approach him. 

Like I said, this is only a little story I made up to go along with my costume.

Dracula's Head.... My Trophy


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Elvis. Thang-Ya-Vera-Much.

Wolfman


----------



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

Hmmmm, I have two favorites.

The first was Boba Fett. The entire thing is hand made. The helmet has a voice changer that feeds to a speaker on the chest, the backpack has light up rocket nozzles, the helmet also has a bright halogen bulb in the targeting thingie ( I don't know what it is supposed to be, It looks like a little camera on a stick that runs up the right side of the helmet). I was able to get an auto injector to use as the grappling rope shooter on the left wrist, it actually shoots a cork covered projectile.


My second favorite took me 8 months to make. It was Roman Armor made from sheet metal. It is called a Loricae segmentata. I had to blacksmith the brass fittings and hinges but the helmet took the longest since I made the crest from real horse hair which had to be cut, dyed, and glued into the wooden crest piece.


----------



## Victoria (Aug 11, 2003)

My favorite is from a few years ago - a skeleton bride before it got to be so popular. I found a vintage black nightgown with a tight, low-cut bodice & big flowy skirt and wore it with fishnets, high lace-up boots, and opera gloves. I teased my hair up big & poofy, and made a black tulle veil with a jagged hem and long black ribbons hanging from it. I painted my face like a skull, and painted a ribcage on my chest (interesting effect with the low-cut front).

Hubby that year actually shaved his head & painted it all white, to be my skeleton groom. No one believed it wasn't a skull cap, until they saw him afterwards.

What a great party that year... the guests TPed our trees *hee*

Victoria


----------



## SexylilDevil (Sep 29, 2005)

5 of my friends and I dressed up like a six pack of BudLight about 2 years ago.. we put paper plates on our head spray painted them a shiney silver.. Wore black nylons, skirts with tanktops that had the budlight logo on them pust a string around ourselves to hold us all together like a six pack.


----------



## bellabaur (Oct 9, 2005)

My favorite was my Bill Clinton/Monica costume. I started with a Clinton Mask. I bought a man's suit at thirft store (I'm a chick) and a blue dress. I also purchased a blow-up doll at an XXX store. I dressed as Clinton (I wore high chuncky boots inside my husband's size 13 dress shoes so I'd have height and man's feet) I wire-tied Monica around my waist so her head faced my crotch. When I walked or danced, her head would bob all around. People stopped in their tracks when I walked by. Girls (I guess they thought I was a guy) flocked to have their pictures taken with me! What a blast I had!


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

I think my favorite costume would have to be Cartman from South Park. I saw someone dressed up like Cartman and actually fit the part. It was one of the coolest things I ever seen in my life.


----------



## TheDragon (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, last year was the first time I had dressed up for Halloween (this was for Guavaween in Ybor City, FL) since I was a kid...so I suppose it would have to be my favorite costume. I went as Neo from The Matrix...black t-shirt, black dress pants, wide black belt with silver buckle, dark shades similar to the movie version, and to complete the costume a custom made fully tailored trenchcoat that was almost exactly what he wore in the movie (the first movie that is)...


----------



## Mortuis (Apr 7, 2006)

*my faves*

Interesting question, but not one I can answer with just one costume.

My favorite *movie* costume was Jason. I based it on Jason from _F13 Part 6_. Tan work pants, an olive drab army shirt, leather work gloves, and legitimately worn hiking boots (after five years of use and nary a polish, they had reason to look worn!). An army-style pistol belt, machete scabbard, and plastic machete completed the ensemble.  

The mask was _Dead Meat _from Death Studios, with one of the standard plastic hockey masks available at that time, a tad modified to make it look more like Jason's.

You tell me how it worked out....








The next one is kinda semi-based on a movie -- specifically, Roger Corman's _Masque of the Red Death_ -- but since I look nothing like Vincent Price, I did some modifying again.

The robe is actually four pieces: the robe, a separate hood, a band (I don't know what else to call it) that wraps around the throat of the mask and fastens in back with Velcro, and another piece (I think some people call it a tabard) shaped like a V, front and black, that fits over the entire thing and fastens with Velcro on one shoulder. There's also a nylon rope belt dyed red and red Spandex gloves. I used Naturalizer driving gloves and removed the leather pieces with a seam ripper. Skin-tight fit, which was what I was after.

The mask was from Death Studios again -- _Corpus Delicti_. DS used to do repaints of theirs masks, provided it used colors they already had. I had them repaint _Corpus_ so it looked freshly dead, with lots of blood in the open sores.

The result:








Close-up of the face:








Gotta do some scanning before I continue this....


----------



## Mortuis (Apr 7, 2006)

*army of dorkness?*

Ooookay, what happened to my pics?


That's OK, I've reworked them to make the face look a bit less green, more like it actually looked:

Full-size:








Just the face:








Just a couple more and I'll stop boring you.

This was my attempt at Army of Darkness. Well... sorta.










I always knew what I wanted to do with my life....









"I shall call him... Mini-Mortuis!"


Incidentally, is there some reason why I couldn't edit my previous post?


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Post editing has a time limit. I think it's a day or two.

Ya know, after seeing "Mini-Mortuis!" I just realized that 'Childhood Halloween Costumes' would be a good thread to start...


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

My favorite was Bride of Frankenstien. I wore my white high school graduation gown black chunky army boots and painted my face white with my real hair(very long at the time) hairsprayed (three cans of Auqa Net) upsidedown and painted. I had to recline the car seat and put my hair in first and ride laying down just to get to the party!!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Love the costumes Mortuis...especially the one from childhood!...so cute!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My favorite costume was my favorite for several reasons.
The costume contest had published their rules in the newspaper and they promised the judging would be greatly influenced by "Creativity", "Originality".
So I thought about it for awhile and came up with "Grabstein Feinsmucker", (sort of German for Graveyard Gourmet)
I sewed up a suit using old rubber inner tubes I found along the highway from a semi tire blow out., I built sheet metal round blades for the shoulders (to help cut through the soil to "gourmet" those buried bodies)
I made clay items, painted them with latex numerous times to build up the thickness, like elbow pieces sort of like large tree roots . The head had large "antler-like" tenticles coming from the top and sides of the head (for more digging capabilities).
I made latex casts of my own teeth then sewed them together to make a wide bunch of teeth to fill the huge mouth.
I made a skull from Bondo it hunk out of the belly area, I made other bones as props for me to carry, chew on, goose the local Banker with!
My costume's boots were also inner tube rubber creations.
The costume judges stuck to their posted rules and I won the $300 first place prize!
As they handed me the check a young punk standing nearby (who made no costume) remarked , "I could have made that costume."
I have no way of even estimating the hours I spent re-painting the latex to build up it's thickness or sewing the rubber items together, "Go for it , Punk!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Do you have a pic of this costume? Sounds interesting...


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

This thread's been around for a long time, I see, and we've been adressing the Favorite Costumes THAT WE LIKE TO PUT ON.
What about the costumes you enjoy seeing on your GUESTS? I must abmit, I am partial to "The Wolfman". No surprise there, but you don't see a lot of werewolf costumes these days. At least, not as many as you should. I've seen some really nice "Phantom of the Opera" costumes that I think are very cool. I always slip the "phantoms" an extra helping of Treats on Hallowe'en Night. Anybody else?


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

In 2004, I dressed up as Jason Voorhees and everyone loved it. I hope to somehow surpass it this year.


----------



## Nightmare99 (Oct 2, 2005)

I haven't had a really good costume that I've absolutly loved.
But I think this year's is it.
It'll be similiar to this:








Make up, anyways.The picture is of a Baseball Fury from the 1979 movie,The Warriors.Instead of going and buying a uniform,I decided to make it I sport I enjoy WAY better.Lacrosse.So all I need to but is white face paint in a tube,and I can make the yellow and white with food coloring.So I put on my Warriors(team I used to and my brothers play/played on) shorts,A Rush jersey and my lacrosse stick.I debating on a helmet and actually wearing padding.So, I need your suggestion on that.
Helmet?Padding?
I am going to wear the gloves though.And I think I'll wrap my knee,that way,I look kinda injured and if my knee starts hurting,I'm fine!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I was The Jackal from Thirteen Ghosts 6 years ago or so. I boarded the NY subway with the rusty cage on my head and bloody straitjacket. It was nice that almost everyone aboard was dressed in costume too. Everyone was just eyeing each other and smiling. I just stood by the pole looking really scary. '

Unfortunately, I don't have a single picture from that night. Can't remember why, but it was definitely the scariest costume I've worn. 

http://www.hauntedbay.com/images/reviews/cap008.jpg


----------



## Nookie (Sep 13, 2004)

*My favorite is the one you see above.*

You scared o' clowns?


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

My favorite was my "Dark Angel" costume. I've used it twice, which for me is generally a BIG no-no, but I've since moved and these TOTs didn't know I'd warn it before! hee hee!

I took a black shredded skirt, chunky black boots, black stockings, black chemise-like top, black corset, black feather wings (about 5 foot span), the kind of fangs that cap your eye teeth, horns on my forehead and theatrical lenses (white out style). Dark purplish eye makeup, white face and blood red lips. 

My house was decorated like a cemetery, so it really fit in with the theme for TOT. I'll have to see if I have a picture at home (at work right now). Got lots of compliments on it. And I loved it when the little girl from down the street (about 4) refused to come into the yard. She stood at the edge of the fence yelling, "hey lady!" I walked toward her and smiled. I forgot about the fangs, and she more or less freaked. BWAHAHAHAHAHAhahahaha!!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

My favorite? I remember loving my Kooky Spooks costume when I was a wee lass. Does anyone else remember those?


----------

